#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  荒野三匹狼超限獵羊 瑞士下達格殺令

## 嵐隱

轉至：http://tw.news.yahoo.com/article/url.../19/1q0zv.html



（法新社日內瓦28日電） 這三匹狼是太貪心？或只是肚子餓？不知道。可以確定的是，牠們獵殺綿羊的數目超過額度，已經觸犯瑞士法律。


瑞士官方已經發布死亡追捕令，森林管理員要在60天內獵捕這三匹來自義大利和法國的野狼。


過去幾個星期有牧羊人回報說，他們的綿羊遭到攻擊。在瑞士西部的瓦萊州（Valais），受害的綿羊有數十頭，其中光是在1日和2日就有15頭死亡。今年7月，瑞士中部的琉森州（Lucerne）有27頭羊遭到獵殺。


這些野狼不知道，牠們已經超過官方的獵捕額度。

瑞士法律規定，掠食動物在4個月內獵捕動物的上限是35隻，一個月內不得超過25隻。


如果獵捕的對象是受保護的牛群或羊群，一個月的額度就降為15隻。如果有動物違法，得予射殺。


瓦萊州和琉森州官方考量最近綿羊損失的數量，於8月初授權追捕三匹「在逃」野狼。第一匹已在20日伏法。（譯者：中央社陳昱婷）

--------------------------------------
...
嗯~~~
這算什麼~@～@"
為了維持生物之間的平衡,所設的法令...嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> *這些野狼不知道，牠們已經超過官方的獵捕額度。*


很多這種人類對動物付出死亡代價的報復性措施

是在他們自己並*不知道*自己觸犯人類法律的情況下被制裁的..

----------


## 阿翔

已經不是可怕或可惡的問題，
我只是覺得好奇怪…。
人類的法律只可以給人類看，其他動物不是會的，
你就是花一生去對他們說也不用指意他們學懂，
在這種情況下殺死一匹狼，公平性到又底在哪去了啊…？

----------


## wingwolf

惡~~~~~
很可笑啊……
這叫什麽法律？

其實“超限捕獵”是食肉動物的本能之一……
在看到獵物無助、驚恐的神色的時候
食肉動物會被激化
從而殺死更多的獵物，甚至是多到自己根本吃不完
不只是狼，海豚、獅子、老虎、鷹都會幹這種事
這就是所謂的“殺過行爲”

制定法律來限制動物的本能？
而且還是在他們根本就不知道的情況下？
真的想問一下——
*那個啥瑞士的法律顧問裏就沒有一個學過生物的嗎？！*

----------


## 逍月

（傻眼）

所以咧？
政府的意思這樣的：
「我們很有愛心喔！並不會任意屠殺動物。他們是因為處犯了法律。」

然後狼去獵捕獵物時，牧羊人還要提醒狼，抱歉，你們這個月超過額度了。
迫於法律，只好射殺你們了。（無奈）

這...啥鬼啊？

難道他們希望動物懂法律？

----------


## 沃飛爾

其實飛爾感覺有不同的看法

瑞士這種作法
說實在的其實也算是容忍獵食動物能有限度的獵殺

能在被法律保障的數量下
能盡情獵殺牧人的家畜



> 瑞士法律規定，掠食動物在4個月內獵捕動物的上限是35隻，一個月內不得超過25隻。 
> 
> 如果獵捕的對象是受保護的牛群或羊群，一個月的額度就降為15隻。如果有動物違法，得予射殺


ㄧ個月25隻的任意種
或是ㄧ個月能任意殺死15隻羊或牛

ㄧ匹狼一個月吃15隻羊或牛.....其實這法律算很寬了巴(兩天要啃完一隻牛或羊....說實在的真的超撐的)

這法那些牧羊人來說簡直是惡法
因為法律保障牲畜的天敵們能有限度的捕殺牧羊人的財產

ㄧ隻狼能吃15隻羊
兩隻狼能吃30之羊

而ㄧ群狼10隻在法律的保障下能在一個月內合法吃掉150隻羊
對牧羊人來說他們有多少羊(財產)能真正受法律保固而不被吃掉



................................
狼自古在歐洲就是個不受歡迎的動物(尤其是以畜牧業為基礎的他們來說)
在其他國家哪有這種保障法保障一個月能任意吃掉牧羊人的15隻羊

在其他國家早就組獵殺隊
全面獵殺了(阿拉斯加獵殺還是以不相關的罪名獵殺)

反觀瑞士能保障獵食動物最基本的生存空間
用法律保障他們基本的生存空間取代全面撲殺

基本上這樣的法條在世界上各國比....
算是非常寬鬆了吧

...................................飛爾想

----------


## 阿翔

To.飛爾：
所以就可以在這種情況下殺狼了？
那麼反轉來說，人類經常把狼的獵物殺死或捉走，
讓狼沒吃的所以才捉人類的牛羊來吃。
這樣說來，人類要超過多少捕捉狼獵物的捕捉量才會被殺？
人類怎麼會殺呢，「只是」捕獵過多而已~
狼是人類自古以來的敵人，居然捉人類10隻羊？殺！
如果說他們對狼已經算是非常寬鬆，
那麼對人類就是完全不管理了。

----------


## GOOSE

我也覺得瑞士很寬鬆了……

雖然說狼不懂法律……
可是這也算是唯一的辦法不是了嗎？

不是活在當地
是不能體會到當時的情況的

假使是一個正常的人，你也不會容許你的財產被吃掉吧！

而且在沒有其他資料前
我們也不能責備這些人（？

我相信瑞士一定也有限制牧人獵人狩獵的數量吧！
……
再說，這有點危險……
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

要不然大家還認為有甚麼辦法呢？

叫人全部搬走嗎？
讓狼繼續吃羊群嗎？

不實際阿……

----------


## 劍痞

如果我是羊而且擁有現在的思考能力的話……

    「沒想到瑞士政府竟然還讓狼合法來殺我們？太過分了！
「我們的同伴難道是生來給狼殺的嗎？而且一隻可以一個月殺我們十五隻羊。」

「十五隻耶──」

「開什麼玩笑？我們已經怕狼傷害我們怕得要死，
「原本在牧場想說被剪剪毛，就能夠安安穩穩的過日子活到老然後可能再被宰。」（？

「我們再怎麼多都不夠給殺的啊──嗚嗚，
「人是怎麼保護我們的──竟然還訂法律給狼摧毀我們的羊生。」

「如果不傷害我們沒話講，但我可不希望莫名奇妙被吃啊，
「那種壞蛋，來一隻當然殺一隻，來兩隻就給他殺一雙！」（激動

「超過十五隻再追也便宜你們了，本來應該一命償一命──還我朋友命來。」（淚目    
    


「──我比較喜歡綿羊是真的，雖然我不是很懂生物間的關係，
「但我想瑞士訂立這樣的法律，絕對有考量到狼本身的需求。」

「如果我是牧場主人，光是被殺一隻綿羊恐怕就要氣得把兇手給宰了吧，
「更別說還要容忍十五隻這樣還算合法的道理……」（望

----------


## 上官犬良

阿劍劍說的真是太棒了1S

是說,總覺得在樂園的言論有時都會莫名奇妙的偏坦狼呢...
當然偏心是人之常情(點頭

不過狼吃羊說是弱肉強食是生物本能
那人殺狼未嘗不是適者生存勝者為王呢?

如果今天,必須靠羊群賺錢養家的人是你,那你又會如何做呢?
當然,在腦內"假設"是沒什麼用的
估計只會假設出一大堆的漂亮話
漂亮話誰都會講不是嗎?(聳肩

換個例子
螞蟻跟芽蟲的關係就像是牧羊人和羊群
而吃芽蟲的瓢蟲當然就是狼啦
瓢蟲吃芽蟲=>螞蟻發現芽蟲被吃=>螞蟻吃瓢蟲

一切都很有道理
弱肉強食是真理啊!

----------


## 阿翔

> 我們的同伴難道是生來給狼殺的嗎？


沒錯你說對了=w=
羊生來的確是*需要*被狼殺。
狼不殺羊，羊就要求因弱小多病的同伴沒有死亡的機會，
而被病羊傳染一些老羊才有的疾病，而且成年的羊沒有了狼，
就是沒有天敵的追趕，患病機會up up up，
然後數量就會越變越少，最後因沒有天敵而死亡；
或者調轉，羊很強壯並且越生越多，
最後把森林的木都吃光了，害人類還是要把狼運回來。

弱肉強食沒錯是對，但人類不應該介入大自然。
作為人類，你們以人類角度去看這件事並沒有錯，
但可惜我用的是狼的角度，所以我們再吵下去只有反面的下場。
大自然並不是人類可以控制的，生物不是玩具，
不是可以被人類玩弄的，人類不應該殺一些不知情的動物，
人類自己也會說「不知者不罪」，但對其他動物卻給予「法律」？
這樣是可恥兼可笑啊，
畢竟法律是給人類自己看的而不給狼看的。

----------


## GOOSE

但是既定現實卻是目前無法改變的了

光養的羊就已經不是自然的了阿！
當然
他生下來的目的也就是人類的目的了。
以人來看
他的羊，就是他的羊，絕對不是給狼殺的羊（攤手

所以當瑞士的法律仍給予狼（一點點）的獵殺權
其實我認為世界已經是有在改變的了

誠如飛爾所說，加拿大的法律更加嚴苛，完全不合理了吧

當然現在這世界上人類意識仍然是最高的
一直想著要人類消失也不是一個好辦法不是嗎？（攤手）

我們目前只能期望人與動物是相等的關係。
而要求人類完全的尊重自然，基本上機率……==




> 大自然並不是人類可以控制的，生物不是玩具， 
> 不是可以被人類玩弄的，人類不應該殺一些不知情的動物


事實上，我們常常在殺無辜的蟑螂……
（遭翔攻擊……失血500）

（認真的說）那些牧人也是無辜的不是嗎？
他也有它的家庭，他的財產也是有一定必要的存在阿！
殺了那兩隻狼，雖然說理由乍似無理
但是以瑞士政府來看，大概就是這些食量大的狼爾後絕對會造成過多的財物損失（？

其實我比較想解釋為
人類正在不斷的找尋與動物相處的平衡點……
儘管目前還是無法被認同
但後來還是（有可能）會改善吧（疑問）

雖說人的劣根性很多，但無可否認的總有人的目光是放的比較遠的～

（說不定我太樂觀了……）

----------


## 上官犬良

嗯,我還是認為人類是極致的弱肉強食下的產物......

而且老實說吧人類飼養的羊根本沒有需要狼來做基因強度篩選的動作
那可是"綿羊"!
由Drysdale,Lincoln,Merino,New Zealand Romney反覆雜交所得到的品種
何來人類干擾大自然之有?
切,棉羊本身就是人為產物了
狼來咬死個一兩白頭也不會對綿羊族群造成任何有效篩選
綿羊的基因篩選是人類來做的

人類為了保護人類自己生產的財產而制定法律
嗯,很合理

----------


## 阿翔

事實上我連蒼蠅也會放走，
上一次在學校裡那隻翅膀被水黏在地上的飛蟻還是我放的呢。
我不是想要自認什麼正義之士，因為我還在吃肉，
但不吃肉會營養不良，不殺狼頂多也只是損失財產吧？
我就不相信三匹狼這麼利害能把全枚場都吃清光。
我不想再吵，再吵下去意義何在？
但我只想問一句：到底是錢財和律法較重要，還是一條生命較重要？

----------


## 翔狗

少見的有替動物著想的法律耶~
我也支持有限的獵殺來替代全面的撲殺~

而且會有這條法律，大概是很多喜愛動物們的人、努力的結果!!
不然一般政府跟商人哪會管你那麼多?? 看到就殺光光了...
還設立可以獵殺的數目勒。

不過這條法律還是有修改的空間....
那就是"射殺"
我覺得可以效仿其他國家對"熊"闖民宅的方式來處理!!

他們的處理方式是把熊關起來，過一段時間再把它放走~
讓熊知道這樣子不好。

PS. 不過...要怎麼讓狼知道不能殺超過... 這我想不到Orz

-----------------------
當你沒錢吃飯的時候，生命跟財產就是一樣的!!
沒財產哪來的錢吃飯，說到底也不就是為了爭口飯吃~ 

今天會放走那些動物、或是繞過他們的生活範圍，
那不過是一廂情願的作法霸了~ 你又知道這樣打擾到他們了??
而且要是你今天沒有食物了或是有些事情逼不得已，
我就不相信在意那麼多.... 不考慮現實的善良只是 偽善...

----------


## 野

不殺狼不過是財產損失?
小朋友哪天錢是妳在賺的就知道甚麼重要的啦
現在的妳不過是爸媽供你吃飽喝足的
妳當然有閒功夫倡導生命>金錢

有意見去跟瑞士政府吵架好了
有能力就去真正幫助牠們


妳愛放蒼蠅走
我偏喜歡看一張黏蠅板客滿
雖然噁斃了...= =

畢竟烏托邦是不存在
事情不可能完美


生命金錢的平衡在於個人理念
不可能全部的人都認同 一個想法

----------


## 劍痞

> 不殺狼頂多也只是損失財產吧？


「好吧……既然您覺得財產不重要，
「我從您身上每天毫無理由的奪走一千到三千NT不等，眉頭應該也不會皺一下吧？」

「我很窮啊……要有錢才能活下去，
「既然您這麼慷慨，就每天讓我拿錢別試著阻止我吧？」（？

----------


## 阿翔

我說過不想再吵，因為沒有意義。
你要搶錢我沒話說，反正我每天只有20塊拿去吃飯要搶隨便你，
反正我午餐不吃也沒差。
我並不在乎錢財身外物，問我的身家和一隻不認識的小狗掉下海我會救哪個，
答案是我一定會先把小狗救起來再說…。
我沒有能力去改變，所以我才在這裡發表我的意見，
我很好奇為什麼你們要在這裡不停的說錢和生命一樣重要？



> 生命金錢的平衡在於個人理念 
> 不可能全部的人都認同 一個想法


您自己也說了，不可能全部人都認同一個想法，
那麼你為什麼要對我認為生命較錢財重要而進行反駁？
人類自己也有一句：「錢不是萬能」，
但把後面加上「但沒有錢就萬萬不能」的人卻是太愚蠢了，
相比起錢財我更想要智慧、親情和友情。
這一切的罪魁禍首是誰？我認為大概就是錢財。
我總認為古時的以物易物較好，現在有多少人為了錢而自殺啦。
還有，我並沒有說過財產不重要，
我只是覺得生命比錢財更加重要而已。
不然我給你$10000000然後把你殺掉看看好不好？

----------


## 巴薩查

> 我說過不想再吵，因為沒有意義。
> 你要搶錢我沒話說，反正我每天只有20塊拿去吃飯要搶隨便你，
> 反正我午餐不吃也沒差。
> 我並不在乎錢財身外物，問我的身家和一隻不認識的小狗掉下海我會救哪個，


嘖嘖，重點在這邊的比喻應該不是錢財。

*而是在你跳下去救小狗的時候，你會不會游泳。*

跳海救狗前你必須要會游泳，不然就只是跳下去自殺罷了，連狗也救不到。

有些事情不是光有熱血就能突破，而是需要能力，當然能力可以做很多解，比方說錢。

至此應該很明白了。

有理念前也必須有能力，不然理念只能被稱為妄想，而非事實。

----------


## 劍痞

「生命跟財產都是重要的，
「重點在於我們不能容忍讓其他人、動物，或是什麼──對自己的財產無限制的加以剝奪。」

「要是我把你要用來吃飯的二十元也給奪去，你該怎麼活下去？
「狼當然不知道綿羊對人類的重要性。」

「瑞士政府的作法當然有改進的空間，
「但我相信比起某些國家更加強硬、未有同理心的態度，算是進步很多的地方。」

「光是針對綿羊的回應就夠令我無奈，
「綿羊『生來給狼殺』跟『需要被殺』有差你能理解嗎？」

「看下來──某人不止的回覆，比不上翔狗的一個例子。」

「抓來關一段時間放回去，或許能有效喝止『一隻』狼的行動，
「但現實一點，假設教育的成功率是十成，你要人類犧牲幾隻綿羊才能讓所有狼不再威脅到人類的財產？這根本是無底洞啊？」

「畢竟『死亡』是殺雞儆猴的處罰方法下最有影響力的一種極刑──我認為，
「人類的死刑也是出自同樣的道理。」

「更別說狼之後還會繁衍後代，
「希望在為狼辯護的時候，也能對人類方將心比心一下。」

「如果您認為翔狗提出來的例子不錯、對我的說法表示贊同，
「對沒錯，您可以去寫E-MAIL建議瑞士政府，真的！」




> 不然我給你$10000000然後把你殺掉看看好不好？


「非常歡迎，
「如果你是人類，我是即將被捕殺的狼的話，相信你明白我的行動方針。」（思

----------


## 翔狗

> 我並不在乎錢財身外物，問我的身家和一隻不認識的小狗掉下海我會救哪個，
> 答案是我一定會先把小狗救起來再說…。
> 我沒有能力去改變，所以我才在這裡發表我的意見，
> 我很好奇為什麼你們要在這裡不停的說錢和生命一樣重要？
> 您自己也說了，不可能全部人都認同一個想法，
> 那麼你為什麼要對我認為生命較錢財重要而進行反駁？
> 人類自己也有一句：「錢不是萬能」，
> 但把後面加上「但沒有錢就萬萬不能」的人卻是太愚蠢了，
> 相比起錢財我更想要智慧、親情和友情。
> ...



那你不要吃家裡用錢買的早餐跟晚餐好不好??

會說錢跟生命一樣重要是因為討論到關於人類為啥要獵殺超量的狼~

為啥提出反駁... 因為這裡是討論區阿"
你要提出來我們就有權力討論。

為啥會需要錢財，那是因為要去爭口飯吃!!
沒有錢可以買食物，就沒有延續生命下去的辦法~
[以現代社會來說]

從你每次的回覆我實在看不出來你說不想吵...... 
因為你一直在批評其他種族，偏袒你喜歡的種族!!

你真的可以去當 "種族騎士" 守護自己的種族 全力以附!!

----------


## 野

我不認為我在反駁
我只是在闡述事實
不吃中餐是因為妳有吃別餐= =
我也常常不吃三餐的其中一兩餐阿= =

而且我們買食物非常容易
又不用去獵捕

一仟萬跟我?
殺我的人可以拿到一仟萬有經濟效益應該也會想吧
不過這又牽扯到罪惡感道德法律的問題
如果這錢值得那就做吧w

為什麼要告訴妳錢跟生命等值
只是告訴你社會現實就是這樣
阿我沒有說我要搶錢
我有能力可以自己賺好嗎= =

小狗溺水游泳問題
有人回答的真棒

----------


## 阿翔

我真是不想吵，這樣好傷感情大家不覺得嗎=.="
而且某程度上我覺得我們其實已經離題了
是不是應該開一個新主題來談
To.野大大：
啊~我不是在說您要搶錢啦，
我是在回應劍痞大~

To.巴查：
當然是要會游的才好下去救，
如果不會游泳而去跳下去的話只是自取滅亡，
但我這個只是一個比喻而已。

我不是要偏心哪一種動物，
從一開始我就一直是說經常講生命是很寶貴的，
然後轉過頭又走去殺貓殺狗殺狼殺生的人類。
我不偏心於狼，如果他殺死我父母的我也不會恨全世界的狼；
反之如果一個人殺死我的狗我亦不是會恨全世界的人類。
其實我一開始只是覺得不是人類是不會懂人類的法律，
人類亦沒資格為其他動物起法律，
他們殺的原因可以說是因為狼觸犯了永遠不可能明白的法律而死，
還是那一句：你是那三匹狼，會覺得自己死的原因正常嗎？

我和同學講近來和網友好像關系差了，
他問為什麼，我說他們不明白我說的意思，
但他回應我一句，在他們看來你也不明白他們的意思啊。
就這樣，老了不想打了*（大誤）*

----------


## 上官犬良

或許就是這樣吧......
想得到卻難以取得的東西就把它當寶
容易取得的就當垃圾......

不用賺錢養活自己然後說的好像賺錢很容易似的(攤手

至於生命跟錢
是對等的
九把刀的"殺手"看過沒?
命是可以用金錢來換算的
只是自己的命價錢可不是由自己決定......

今天有人要拿一億來換我性命
重點是誰規定我不能自己幹掉他然後搶走一億?
勝者為王敗者為寇弱肉強食生死循環
狼吃羊不代表羊該死,是在那天時地利人和的狀態下狼比羊強
同樣的
人打死狼也不代表狼該死
只是在那天時地利人和的狀態下人比狼強罷了

要是生命跟錢不等質
那我應該沒辦法花錢買大白鼠回家剁碎餵蜥蜴吧
我想大白鼠一定也不爽牠只值三十塊
有什麼辦法呢?
天時地利人和之下我比大白鼠強所以我花三十塊買牠的命
牠能做的也只是在我折斷牠脖子之前掙扎一下罷了

事實告訴我每個生命都有別人幫定它的價格啊(聳肩

小狗落水某人回答超棒+1

----------


## yoyo虎

恩，根據在下的經驗
翔的那個比喻應該是說
如果要他失去全部的身家來換取狗狗的性命
或者保有自己的財產而置狗狗於不顧
那他會選擇拯救狗狗

也就是說，當他跳下水去救狗狗的時候
他的財產瞬間就會"叮"一聲歸零這樣...
事實上這真的不是一個很符合現實的比喻...
不過在下試著解釋了

然後是關於整件事情
我倒是比較支持瑞士修法
因為這實在有點可笑
當初破壞了整個平衡的可是人類阿

試著想像這件事情的未來
我會覺得這條法律
只是讓人類擴張合法化的一張假面具罷了
另外拿加拿大來比較
有點五十步笑百步

具體一點的作法
就是把這層假面具撕掉
要做就冠冕堂皇的說我正在殺狼
別扭扭捏捏的還給狼冠上什麼罪名，什麼尚未緝捕歸案之類的

人類就是喜歡給自己扣上正義的帽子
而且做錯事還不願意承擔

然後別說在下是動物控這樣= =

------------------

另外...翔阿
要比老的話在下可能就...(淚奔)

----------


## _祈諾_

=口=...
如果要殺20幾隻羊才把牠們殺死
那麼中國大陸的農場
不即是'狼'間地獄- -

----------


## 天行火

說實話現在是人類佔據這個地球
法律為人類制定當然人們就認為它是決定事情對錯的基礎
當然它不一定是對的  
就像詐騙集團  他們騙走多少老實人的財產
但他們就算被抓到再重也不會判死刑吧
而且誰能保證這些人出獄後不再犯呢?

相對對動物的刑責就沒這麼寬鬆了吧
雖然有制定法律比濫殺還好很多  但應該可以有更寬鬆一點的處理方式吧
畢竟動物也是有生存的權力  況且他們也不知道人類法律的存在

還有每獸應該都能有自己的看法  
硬要別人接受自己的想法沒什麼必要吧 =  =
這不能說是誰對誰錯  只是思考觀點不同罷了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

有時候實在是搞不懂某些人類到底在幹啥蠢事...

真是奇怪的一條法律，

雖然相對於其他國家對待狼的方式，算是有進步了，總比無腦獵殺好。

不過還是希望這條法律能再多做修改，相信還有改善的空間在。

----------

